# Hamster Cages?



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'd love some advice on some nice hamster cages. My hammy atm (Sheldon, Syrian Hamster, about 6 months old), has a 'starter cage' from [email protected] It's not a bad size, but I'd love something a bit bigger for him! I have searched the internet & perhaps I am looking in the wrong places? But I cannot find a nice, large cage for him! I'm not very DIY'y, so making it myself isn't really an option :blush: 

Any ideas would be great!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

For a syrian hamster you'll need a cage that is at least 80x50cm base size.
Sheldon will also need a wheel that is 8inches or preferably 11/12 inches (so a rat wheel really) because a wheel that is too small can hurt a hamsters back.
A bigger cage will mean a bigger wheel will fit with lots of room left for toys and things 

If you go onto zooplus.co.uk there are loads of nice cages that are a suitable size and very reasonably priced.
The barney (I have 3 of these cages) is only about £40.
The alaska is about £30 I think.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The Alaska is a brilliant cage  You'll be surprised by the size of it.But hamsters really do need that much space otherwise they can get quite depressed.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, I agree with others, Syrian's need a very large cage to be happy  the ALASKA cage from the ZooPlus website is brilliant and recommended on most forums at the moment, and it is VERY cheap!


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Not only syrian hamsters need a large cage. Dwarf hamsters need a large cage also because of their activity


----------

